# What do I need to do to get this low. MKV Jetta



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

I have the exact same car on the exact same wheels.
Not sure on this guys air ride setup. 

I am running SS-5 bags in the rears with d-cups. Nipples are cut on the upper portion and bags are threaded in. Nothing else was cut in the rear (yet)

What must I do to get this low? I'm current tucking a little bit of the wheel up top but not nearly as much.

My car now.

















Where I want to be. 









Thanks for any help! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Also if anyone knows the owner of this, that might help. 
Not sure on his tire sizes, camber, or if he's running spacers. 
He's most likely the same as me though.
Wheels are 18x9 ET 
40
Tires are 215/35
Camber is about -1.3 when aired up, not sure what it is when aired out. 
No spacers for me and I doubt he's running spacers. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

No bump stops right? 

You said the bag is threaded in, so that means no nipple, no top d cup bracket? 

What shocks?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm going to get yelled at for this on the air forums but i honestly prefer where you are currently. I enjoy it more when cars have an even fender to rim distance rather than an even frame to ground clearance. I honestly think it looks great as-is :thumbup:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> I'm going to get yelled at for this on the air forums but i honestly prefer where you are currently. I enjoy it more when cars have an even fender to rim distance rather than an even frame to ground clearance. I honestly think it looks great as-is :thumbup:


agreed. reverse rake ftl. however, i'd prefer getting the front down to match the rear


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> No bump stops right?
> 
> You said the bag is threaded in, so that means no nipple, no top d cup bracket?
> 
> What shocks?


I'm sure I know what you are talking about, but I just don't know them by bump stops.

In the rear there are basically 2 nipples. One upper, and one lower that is part of the control arm. 
The upper was cut off, made flush, tapped and threaded, then the bag was threaded into place. The lower wasn't cut at all 

Shocks are the yellow Konis I believe....
Now that you make my brain think I'm probably bottoming out on those since I don't have the slam series shocks in. 

If this is the case, how do the slams compare to the Konis? Not needing them to be crazy good for track or anything, just to be smooth for daily driving. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> I'm going to get yelled at for this on the air forums but i honestly prefer where you are currently. I enjoy it more when cars have an even fender to rim distance rather than an even frame to ground clearance. I honestly think it looks great as-is :thumbup:


I'm always back and forth for some reason. Want to give this looks a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Don't get slams, they are terrible. Here is my car on konis. But I also have the new airlift rear bags. 










The bump stops I'm talking about would be on the shock. You can trim about 1/4" or so off the bottom of the dcup if you wanted. I did that with my mk5.


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Have a photo of the shock portion that would need to be cut down? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CANDUBBER (Jan 18, 2006)

Gabrius said:


> Have a photo of the shock portion that would need to be cut down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you are referring to the bump stop on the shock it looks like this... usually there is a plastic dust cover... just google MK5 bump stop - I have an MK6 and I removed mine completely... running a blinstiens in the rear

http://changegears.wordpress.com/2011/08/25/shorter-oem-bump-stops-euro-bump-stop/


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! I'll see what results I can get with that info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Don't get slams, they are terrible. Here is my car *on konis*. But I also have the new airlift rear bags.


What airlift bags are you referring to? I have the Airlift double bellow rear and *Koni Yellows* on my '12 Beetle Turbo and don't understand how you can have the Koni Yellows and tuck that much. It seems like everyone I talk to with Koni's are able to tuck a lot of wheel but I cant. Not even my stock setup would tuck that much. I've cut my bump stops in half too (not that it's going to drop it that much more by removing them) I'm now on 20x9 et41 Bentley's with 235/30 tires and it's closer to the fender but still can't get the face of the wheel to slide under the Bug's rear fender. More camber may help but still I don't know why I can't get my rear that low even if I wanted.

Sorry to derail a bit from the OP's original question, but I've been experiencing similar issues with the same setups people have been running yet it doesn't look anything like theirs.

But OP, I too like your current setup and even tho you may want to get lower, I don't think you need to. :beer: (nor would I be able to help as I can't even get as low as you are now!)


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


> What airlift bags are you referring to? I have the Airlift double bellow rear and *Koni Yellows* on my '12 Beetle Turbo and don't understand how you can have the Koni Yellows and tuck that much. It seems like everyone I talk to with Koni's are able to tuck a lot of wheel but I cant. Not even my stock setup would tuck that much. I've cut my bump stops in half too (not that it's going to drop it that much more by removing them) I'm now on 20x9 et41 Bentley's with 235/30 tires and it's closer to the fender but still can't get the face of the wheel to slide under the Bug's rear fender. More camber may help but still I don't know why I can't get my rear that low even if I wanted.
> 
> Sorry to derail a bit from the OP's original question, but I've been experiencing similar issues with the same setups people have been running yet it doesn't look anything like theirs.
> 
> But OP, I too like your current setup and even tho you may want to get lower, I don't think you need to. :beer: (nor would I be able to help as I can't even get as low as you are now!)


The new double bellow bags. Your beetle has IRS correct? You have the bottom bracket cut correct? 

Pull the bump stops and see what happens.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> The new double bellow bags. Your beetle has IRS correct? You have the bottom bracket cut correct?
> 
> Pull the bump stops and see what happens.


Yes.
Yes. It is a Turbo model so essentially a GTI underneath.
Yes. The black U-shaped bracket has to be trimmed when using aftermarket shocks which I did.

Haven't had the time to do it yet but it's just amazing that I can't tuck the rim of my wheels yet everyone else can swallow it up without much effort. Maybe something isn't installed properly but there's not much going on back there and I haven't incurred any issues in the 9 months/9k miles I've daily driven the car with the air installed.

Sorry to threadjack a bit OP

more beer:
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


> Yes.
> Yes. It is a Turbo model so essentially a GTI underneath.
> Yes. The black U-shaped bracket has to be trimmed when using aftermarket shocks which I did.
> 
> ...


lol yea that is crazy. I am going to go on a limb and say its the bump stops.


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

No worries! Let me know if you end up getting yours lower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

The new AirLift 75690 rear bags are configurable in three flavors...

1. Completely untouched for those using stock rear struts
2. Semi-Modified for those using aftermarket rear shocks
3. Completely modified for thsoe seeking the most low possible -- still using aftermarket shocks.










In this picture, you will see the line on the lower bracket. If you are going with option 2 or 3, you must cut along this line. 










As you can see in this picture, the roll plate and bracket are untouched. Due to the way the kit is constructed, you will need to trim that bracket as mentioned above and you will need to remove the roll plate. Keep in mind _this is only if you're using aftermarket struts such as koni, bilstein or the AirLift adjustables_. Reasoning behind this is so that you don't over compress the bag and rupture the belly band. That would be a fail of epic proportions.

If you woke up and said "yolo", I want to get as low as possible, here's how you're going to do it...

1. Trim the lower u-bracket along the line. Make sure you have spare blades or cut off wheels, those brackets are pretty meaty.
2. Remove the roll plate from your assembly.
3. Remove your upper nipple from the car (also known as the spring isolator). I highly suggest taking your time when doing this so that you are able to salvage the piece. Why? Because you may want to go back to stock, duh. 
4. Install your setup buy affixing the top of the bag to the chassis (sans nipple), install lower portion in the LCA, add air and drop that bitch like 3rd period french.

BTW, this is all in the instruction manual, just read.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

^ I did read and I did install just like it said with cutting at the line and removing the plates. Not telling me anything I didn't already know or do but it's always good to post the info in-case someone else doesn't read and just goes searching the internet.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

vdubjettaman said:


> ^ I did read and I did install just like it said with cutting at the line and removing the plates. Not telling me anything I didn't already know or do but it's always good to post the info in-case someone else doesn't read and just goes searching the internet.


You're better than 90% of the people here, you actually read the directions. I figured it would just be easier to type it out for someone so that they can reference this post later.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Don't cut the nipple off with the double bellow Airlifts. There is no advantage of doing so. The bag will rest on the upper frame rail just the same with or without it. 

I think what you're thinking of in the instruction manual is that they explain for people going from the Airlift sleeves (which you cut the nipple off) to the double bellows. That's the reasoning for including a short and long stud for the top of the bag. :thumbup:

To the guy with the Beetle. The reason your car doesn't tuck in the rear like MK5/6 is because of the way the fenders are cut. They aren't as low as GTIs/Jettas. I was running an AHII, no top nipple or bracket and Konis with no bumpstops to get an 18" wheel this close.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

proshot said:


> Don't cut the nipple off with the double bellow Airlifts. There is no advantage of doing so. The bag will rest on the upper frame rail just the same with or without it.
> 
> I think what you're thinking of in the instruction manual is that they explain for people going from the Airlift sleeves (which you cut the nipple off) to the double bellows. That's the reasoning for including a short and long stud for the top of the bag. :thumbup:


Exactly. There is no difference in cutting the nipple.


----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

fwiw owner is @mario0_c on IG


----------

